# Lip Primer Recommendations?



## simplykat (May 18, 2007)

I'm doing makeup for my cousin for prom and she has lips that have tons of lip crinkles/wrinkles, and I was wondering what would you would recommend I use to get rid of that to make it look silky smooth! 

I heard that the MAC lip primer is like chapstick, so your intake on that?

thanks ladies!


----------



## Kiseki (May 18, 2007)

*Re: lip primer?*

Usually on dry lips, I use Elizabeth Arden's 8 hour cream, it's very moisturizing, although I hate the smell of it.


----------



## charismaticlime (May 21, 2007)

*Re: lip primer?*

I just apply one or two coats lip balm to fill in the lines of my lips before applying lipgloss.


----------



## kimmy (May 21, 2007)

*Re: lip primer?*

i would suggest exfoliating the lips the night before to make sure all the dead skin is gone. then a coat or two of vaseline for the night. in the morning, the vaseline will have soaked in and moisturized. directly before makeup application, a coat of chapstick and benefit's lip plump should do nicely. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hth!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 21, 2007)

*Re: lip primer?*

I think the Benefit LipPlump is a great lip primer. It's neutral colored so it helps the color stay more true and on longer.

And yeah... I noticed nothing special about the MAC lip primer when I tried it. Feels alot like a less creamy version of the TLC.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (May 28, 2007)

*Lip Primer for my summer lipstick wearing*

I need something that really helps...the eye primer from Urban Decay is wonderful...now I need something for my lips.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Lip Primer for my summer lipstick wearing*

I've used Benefits Lip Plump and it really made a difference in the longevity of my lipstick, gloss, liner, the whole deal. A little goes a long way, too. My only gripe was that I wish it wasn't the beigy-pink that it is. HTH!


----------



## jomar_makeup (Feb 8, 2008)

Any suggestions for a good lip primer?  TIA!


----------



## pahblov (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Best lip primer*

I don't generally use lip primer, but an MA once put concealer on my lips to make some lipglasses really stand out.


----------



## jomar_makeup (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Best lip primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pahblov* 

 
_I don't generally use lip primer, but an MA once put concealer on my lips to make some lipglasses really stand out._

 
Does this dry out your lips?


----------



## Jot (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Best lip primer*

I love MAC prep and prime for providing moisture for the lips and then giving the lipstick longer staying power. I have such dry lips and have to use something first. Lip balm just makes the lispstick slide off!


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Best lip primer*

I second Prep & Prime Lip.  It really makes anything you put over it 'stick'.  I would avoid using something like foundation or concealer-- a lot of them were never formulated for human ingestion, which is most likely to happen if you put it on your lips.
Prep & Prime Lip is not like a lip balm-- I would best describe it as UDPP for your lips.  Provides a good base and prevents sliding, feathering, etc. of lipcolor. Like Jot said it is hydrating, so it's good for dry lips.


----------



## iheartangE (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Best lip primer*

I also use MAC's Prep + Prime Lip and it's great!

I recently picked up Too Faced's Borderline matte colorless lip liner and sometimes if I'm doing a really intense matte lipcolor that I need to STAY PUT for a while I'll use Prep + Prime and then the Borderline pencil over that (moderately excessive but it does work) followed by the lipstick.  But for all-purpose everyday lip priming I just use Prep + Prime.

Hope that helps you!


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Best lip primer*

I use liner-all over my lips.


----------



## cosMEtix (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Best lip primer*

Use Mac prep and prime and let it sit till it's a bit tacky, then your color will stay on longer...


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Best lip primer*

yup.. mac prep&prime.. even vasaline


----------



## sitasati (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Best lip primer*

Mac lip prep and prime. Works wonders.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 24, 2008)

*lip liner and lip primer*

i never usually use lip liner. just chapstick, and lipglass or lipstick and lipglass. i just got one today by rimmel thats pretty good. i already tried it on and i love the color (eastend snob), but i was wondering what the "right" way to wear lipliner is? do i put it on dry lips or lips with chapstick? also, i'm guessing exfoliating would be a really good idea because when i put lipstick on top of the lipliner, everything just kind of smeared together instead of the lipliner making the color pop more. so, any tips? and also, is mac prep and prime lip and other lip primers really different from just using chapstick? thanks in advance!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: lip liner and lip primer*

exfoilate after u brush ur teeth every morning!

apply ur lipliner then ur chapstick if u want a bolder color, or vice versa for a softer look

and prep and prime will def help ur lips hold lipstick way longer then chapstick would. the chapstick is probaly whats smearing ur liner/lipstick.its too oily.


----------



## dolcedaniela (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: lip liner and lip primer*

Try smooch by benefit cosmetics, this is a great , conditioning lip primer!
What I love even more for lips, is benefit lipscription which comes with a lip exfoliant and lip balm. My lips were very chapped, dry and didn't look their best under lipstick but these two benefit products work wonders!!

Also by benefit D'finer D'liner is a lip liner you actually outline your lips and it works so that your lipstick doesn't bleed out!!


----------



## kaexbabey (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: lip liner and lip primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dolcedaniela* 

 
_Try smooch by benefit cosmetics, this is a great , conditioning lip primer!
What I love even more for lips, is benefit lipscription which comes with a lip exfoliant and lip balm. My lips were very chapped, dry and didn't look their best under lipstick but these two benefit products work wonders!!

Also by benefit D'finer D'liner is a lip liner you actually outline your lips and it works so that your lipstick doesn't bleed out!!_

 
thanks! i always wanted to try lipscription but wasnt sure if the price was worth it!


----------



## Kuuipo (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: lip liner and lip primer*

Fusion Beauty's lip pencils-all over my lips. They are microinjected collagen-same percent as their glosses-so they inflate lips for a day with no burn at all. Great colours too. I wear lipstick over that and Fusion gloss. A product has to DO something for me to earn my loyalty, these pencils are superb.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: lip liner and lip primer*

Sally Hansen has a clear lipliner similar to Benefit's D'finer D'liner that's MUCH cheaper. They also have a lip primer that I really love, but I haven't seen it in stores yet [got mine in a contest, what what].

Also, with lip balm, you have to let it sink in before applying your liner and everything - especially if you're trying to do a matte lip.


----------



## jasminbarley (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: lip liner and lip primer*

*****


----------



## burtnyks (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: lip liner and lip primer*

If you want a lip primer I recommend Laura Geller's Lip Spackle.  I use it for bolder colors when I really want them to last.  I used to use a Benefit lip primer that was brownish colored in a tube, but I found it just made my lipstick/gloss look muddy.


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Aug 15, 2008)

*lip primer (non mac)?*

I've done some searches already but I can't really find any information on a non-mac lip primer. 

Are there any drugstore lip primers that anyone uses?

What are some other higher end lip primers?

I am not opposed to prep and prime, I just want to get some options as every single lip product I use dries my lips out terrible no matter what I put under it or  if I exfoliate first.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: lip primer (non mac)?*

Smashbox has a lip and lid primer. Not sure how good it is tho...

My lip primer is Carmex and concealer( if I need it) lol

I'll see if I could get some more info when I get home.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: lip primer (non mac)?*

sally hansen makes a pretty neat one called "line fix."


----------



## xpucu (Aug 16, 2008)

*Re: lip primer (non mac)?*

Also Laura Mercier makes one called Lip Silk,but it's pricey 20$ .I wanted to try it but when i went they were out so i got MAC.
Here is link if you want to see it:

Laura Mercier - Colour - Lip Silk - www.lauramercier.com


----------

